# is it this simple?



## chaotichealth (Jul 19, 2014)

sorry I would of posted just the post but didn't know how to.  It's shows pictures of how to convert finaplix -h to tren


Step by Step Finaplix to Tren Conversion


----------



## greggy (Jul 19, 2014)

It "was" that simple. Finaplex is no longer in circulation.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 19, 2014)

Damn. What are they given the cattle now


----------



## greggy (Jul 19, 2014)

Revalor 200. But you have to remove the estrodiol. Which is like converting Syno. Best and easiest way is to use raws.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 19, 2014)

yea I found somebody that said he could get me tren raws but I have to buy a min of 100g

"Tren raw unless you have $1000-1200 up front because you usually have to buy 100g of it"


----------



## bag1980 (Jul 20, 2014)

yep they caught on to what people where using it for and now good luck finding it, btw powders are so much better


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 22, 2014)

I saw that Revalor in a round tablet dispenser at tractor supply. I figured it is just tren that would be harder to convert to human use


----------



## Hypertrophy3 (Aug 19, 2014)

If you know how to do it correctly, it is very worth it. Think about it, you're guaranteed purity. With raws, you have NO idea how pure, not to mention the other innate fillers that can possibly be in it. A whatman does NOT get 100% of all the impurities, not even close.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 31, 2014)

Buy premade   easier than half a weekend spent on makin 20cc. Times money.


----------

